# Broken Toro 421 for sale - is it worth it?



## WalkThisWhey

Found this on Craigslist: https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/5999513677.html

I'm on a budget and rent - when I buy a place, I'll get a really nice machine. Till then, landlord keeps the rent low as long as I shovel and I can't stand my single stage any longer. Found this Toro 421 and was wondering if it's worth buying off the guy? He says it doesn't start, which is the obvious concern. If it's a gummy carb or a spark plug, I found a great deal. If it's a cracked block or broken piston, I'm an idiot.

I'm going to look at it, but is there anything I should look for when checking this machine over? Any tests I can do on site to see if it's worth fixing up?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* A cracked block will be leaking oil all over the place. pull it over without the plug wire on it to see if there any compression or funny noises coming from that general area. more than likely needs a new plug and carb cleaning. yank on the augers to see if there is a lot of play in the front end. those are soild tires so you will never get a flat out in the middle of no man's land. check it out have a good looksee at it. and offer him a 50 spot for it that is if you take a shine to it. anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## dhazelton

Check the oil. If that's fine pull the spark plug and shoot a bit of starting fluid into it and put the plug back. I'm not sure if that has a drive disk but tip it forward and look underneath. Go for it if all checks out.


----------



## Dauntae

What I always do is bring a fresh plug and starting fluid, carb could be missing and it will fire for a few secs on fluid, that will tell you if it will run. And of course the plug because well most non runners have bad plugs


----------



## WalkThisWhey

These are good tips, I'll pick up some starting fluid and a plug. Are the solid wheels better than air tires? Looks like I'd have a hard time finding replacements so I will be checking that out.


----------



## RoyM

If it looks good and the engine has compression and spark it would be hard to go wrong at that price. Rather than starting fluid which is extremely hard on aluminum pistons and cylinders, squirt some fresh gas into the spark plug hole. If it fires you have found the problem. It will be a little difficult to check the drive without running the machine or removing the bottom cover which the seller is not likely to permit.
As was mentioned the tires will never go flat but provide marginal traction. You could install chains but the machine will shake your fillings loose on a hard surface.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

RoyM said:


> If it looks good and the engine has compression and spark it would be hard to go wrong at that price. Rather than starting fluid which is extremely hard on aluminum pistons and cylinders, squirt some fresh gas into the spark plug hole. If it fires you have found the problem. It will be a little difficult to check the drive without running the machine or removing the bottom cover which the seller is not likely to permit.
> As was mentioned the tires will never go flat but provide marginal traction. You could install chains but the machine will shake your fillings loose on a hard surface.


*FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! I am not the only one that thinks using starting fluid is a bad idea. I have seen it blow holes in pistons. MAHALO for speaking up on that 1.*


----------



## WalkThisWhey

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! I am not the only one that thinks using starting fluid is a bad idea. I have seen it blow holes in pistons. MAHALO for speaking up on that 1.*


I'm actually glad I am finding this out now, as I've never had to use starting fluid before. Better the internet than on my car :icon_smile_shock:

Have found I can use WD40 as a starting fluid - is this also acceptable? And where do I spray it - air intake or into the spark plug hole?


----------



## micah68kj

Please watch this vid before buying *ANY* used blower. 
*Personally, I feel this video should be required watching before anyone buys a used blower.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

WalkThisWhey said:


> I'm actually glad I am finding this out now, as I've never had to use starting fluid before. Better the internet than on my car :icon_smile_shock:
> 
> Have found I can use WD40 as a starting fluid - is this also acceptable? And where do I spray it - air intake or into the spark plug hole?


*Can't say that I have ever heard of that 1 before. I have heard of it being used to check for vaccum leaks around the carb.*


----------



## JayzAuto1

If your going to look for something, Look for a different machine. A non running machine is only worth $20/$40. The problem is, if it's not running, you can't check anything else, like drivetrain. Most C/L sellers don't want you taking things apart to test anything. And what if you get it running? They say THANX, I'll keep it. OR, Thanx, I want $200 for a RUNNING machine. Best to offer $20 and take your chances. No easy answers, just my experiences....Good AND Bad. Some day's your the bug and some day's your the windshield. 

GLuck, Jay


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if you decide ti get the 421 you can find hard rubber tires on ebay the tires can come from a 421 or 3521. the hard rubber tires can come from a 521 as long as it came with hard rubber tires, the pneumatic tires have a larger axle size so hrt to pneumatic is not a direct swap. I didn't look at the add but if its just the motor that's the problem you might want to put a predator 212 motor on it


----------



## toroused

The WD 40 idea is an old lawnmower trick for starting a dead mower. You took the air filter off and sprayed it liberally down into the carb. And 9 out of 10 times it worked....


----------



## WalkThisWhey

Well thanks everyone for all of your tips. I went and checked it out. Plug was fouled up, but I didn't try to hard to start it. The recoil spring was shot, and parts of the body were held on by zip ties. I probably could get it running, but it looked like a money pit - even if it was free. So I passed. Oh well! There will be other fixer upper 2 stage blowers!


----------

